# Wine rack and storage



## B-well4200 (Jun 12, 2009)

Hello everyone, 
I have a 50 bottle wine cooler and its full and I have about 15 gallons of wine going now. I am going need more storage for my wine and I prefer to build my own wine racks. I was wondering if anyone here has built their own and may want to post some pics and ideas for me... I am kinda at a stand still and I am looking for some ideas. Thanks.


----------



## arcticsid (Jun 12, 2009)

B, click on ALBUMS and take a look at some of the racks Wade built. I think there are some other ideas in here but am not sure where they are. Look through the albums, and if not I think Wade started a new thread about storage, look through the home page section, you will find plenty of ideas there.
IMO, you'd be crazy to spend hundreds of dollars on a wine rack you could make for pennies. Do you have a cellar?
Troy


----------



## Sacalait (Jun 12, 2009)

I've resorted to using plastic storage bins with lids because the 70 bottle rack I built was soon at capacity. The bins work well for me cause they're easy to store and hold around 40 bottles.


----------



## Wade E (Jun 12, 2009)

You can just google wine rack plans and have usually many to look at also.


----------



## B-well4200 (Jun 12, 2009)

No, I do not have a cellar which poses another issue. I did look through some old threads and saw the commercial rack from Sam's. I may go that route for $85 you really can't build one for too much cheaper. I am going to continue rack my brain for alittle while.


----------



## Madriver Wines (Jun 13, 2009)

B-well4200 said:


> No, I do not have a cellar which poses another issue. I did look through some old threads and saw the commercial rack from Sam's. I may go that route for $85 you really can't build one for too much cheaper. I am going to continue *rack my brain* for alittle while.


Ha ha ha *wine *rack your brain you mean.lol
 sorry I love puns!


----------



## arcticsid (Jun 13, 2009)

Perhaps B's brain is made of wine?


----------



## Madriver Wines (Jun 24, 2009)

B-well we are just kidding. Too much wine makes me a comedian
Steve


----------



## St Allie (Jun 24, 2009)

B-well4200 said:


> No, I do not have a cellar which poses another issue. I did look through some old threads and saw the commercial rack from Sam's. I may go that route for $85 you really can't build one for too much cheaper. I am going to continue rack my brain for alittle while.



Have a look on your local ebay site for second hand wine racks. I got both of mine that way and it's certainly cheaper than making your own.

Allie


----------



## Tom (Jun 24, 2009)

In a bind you can lay milk crates on their side tilted to the back and lay the bottles in it.


----------



## Malkore (Jun 25, 2009)

I looked at the 'show us your cellar' thread and a few guy's did DIY modular wooden racks. I PM'd them and a few sent me their plans. 
Sadly I'm a horrible woodworker, but someday I'll convince my father in law to build a few for me.


----------



## B-well4200 (Jun 26, 2009)

Thanks for the suggestions guys. I just spent an a$$ load on a fruit press, so I'm going to try and delay as long as I can on this project.... probably end bulk aging awhile!


----------



## Madriver Wines (Jul 2, 2009)

Your not kidding about how expensive the presses are!! My sister has one she gave my brother in law as a decorator piece and now it is going to get some use. Hope he doesn't mind.


----------

